# em0: TX(0) desc avail = 1024, pidx = 0



## balanga (May 2, 2021)

Whilst trying to suspend my machine I get a continuous stream of this msg and the system won't close... Finally breaking in with ctrl-c and issuing poweroff it finally stopped. This is probably the reason I couldn't connect anywhere, but on reboot things worked normally again.

After a quick web search it looks as though it may be related to 12.0 which, having just checked is what the system is running on, so I guess an update is in order...


----------

